# Pitcher Plant



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never seen one of these in the wild...I'm assuming I am correct, but is this some type of Michigan native picture plant?

it doesn't quite resemble pictures of sarracenia purpurea, but it looks to be quite immature still.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the common name for that plant is, "Jack in the Pulpit."


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Good call. Thanks


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Pitcher plants are rare, but I know where there a good patch near Houghton lake if you looking for one.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I found this in my own backyard....I was quite stumped at an ID, but after reading, it sounds like jack-in-the-pulpits are pretty common.


----------

